# 11STEPS at Kelly's Korner (Scarborough) tonight



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All
If any of you Toronto east enders can drop by, my band 11STEPS, is playing at Kelly's Korner Pub *tonight* (I Know, late notice). Kelly's is in the Cliffcrest Plaza at the southeast corner of Kingston Rd and McCowan Rd.
It's am early gig......7-11pm
If you come, be sure to say hi to me (I'm the guitar player :smile










Cheers
pete


----------

